# how to display data from  mysql database in java



## tushar087 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am using java-1.4.2 and using mysql-5.0.67-win32


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

refer this link for detailed instructions:
*www.developer.com/java/data/article.php/3417381


----------



## tushar087 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi i want to display any table data enteries  from mysql databse in java with the use of swing concepts 
this introductory part i already know


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

What so special in swing, get the data in a class and then just fill in the swing components.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe this will help you..
Displaying ResultSets on a JTable


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Maybe this will help you..
> Displaying ResultSets on a JTable



I doubt this will help  (I think you forgot to link the text Pathik)
____________
@tushar087: You can use java.sql package for the purpose. It can update the database (means generate sql queries) as well as select fields or cells from database through Java Database Connectivity API (JDBC).

check this page:

*www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/java/news/javaex_1000.html


----------

